# Roast duck



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well here is dinner last night.Was alright ,but prettier than good.Cooked um a tad long,but mama ate hers and said it was good.Shes a keeper.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man that looks good!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It does look good, but I have NEVER had roasted duck, goose or swan that I liked. 
Pan fried, dutch oven, crock pot, BBQ or jerkey for me.


----------

